# Insoluble vs Soluble Fiber?



## baltezaar (Apr 21, 2003)

I know there are two kinds of fiber, soluble and insoluble. I know the difference (one dissolves and one doesn't!







However, is one overall better for C? Right now my main sources of fiber are wheat bran on my oatmeal and Metamucil wafers. I've read a lot of folks here take Citrucel, which is mainly soluble fiber.A friend who sells Shaklee says I should be taking their fiber pills which are mostly insoluble fiber. She also recommends acidophilus (sp?).Is one kind of fiber better than the other? Can I "mix" them (i.e., wheat bran and Citrucel)? Does it mostly just depend on the individual's body and reactions?


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I really don't know the answers to your questions but wanted to say that I tried benefiber yesterday (I was feeling quite unwell) and it seems to have been just the thing to get me back on track (along with prayer, visualization, zelnorm, and a few other things). Anyway I was also wondering about fibers and if others have had positive experience with benefiber, and is it insoluble or soluble, I'm guessing soluble. Jimmye


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

Another thing I wanted to say about the Benefiber is that it is made from gar gum only, and this seems to be a substance that I do not have an intolerance to. That's what frightens me about most of these products I'm not sure what's in them and how I will react to the ingredients but on the website I learned that there are no additives to the main and only ingredient. So I felt safe trying it. I also use flax seed, grind them myself so I'll know exactly what I'm getting. I'm thinking with the addition of the Benefiber I've got a workable combo. Jimmye


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

The traditional school of thought seems to be that insoluable fiber is better. That's what my original meal plan was based on, given to me by the nutritionist my first GI doc sent me to. At that time Citrucel 3x/day was also part of my treatment. Here's a very basic explaination of the difference from the American Dietetic Association www.eatright.org/Public/NutritionInformation/92_nfs88.cfmWhat I've heard over and over is soluable fiber softens the stool, making it easier to pass, while insoluable fiber bulks it up. What has been confusing to me is that I've seen posts from many people here with IBS-C who say soluable fiber has been bad for them, that the insoluable type is much better. You're right, it's a very individual thing.Personally I need both, but far less of the insoluable type. I try to eat foods all day that are high in soluable fiber, including a bowl of oat bran cereal every morning. I mix a couple of tablespoons of flaxseed meal into the cooked cereal and it works really well. When I checked the label I saw that flaxseed meal is almost 50/50 soluable/insoluable fiber. The rest of my diet has small amounts of insoluable fiber in it as well.So for me it's a matter of degree, keeping this ratio of roughly 80/20 between the two. I hope this helps...


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I seem to need both types of fiber. I use Benefiber (LOVE that stuff!), Citrucel (4 tablets/day), psyllium, pectin in a capsule.


----------



## baltezaar (Apr 21, 2003)

Isis, thanks for the link, and thanks to everyone for their replies. I also looked at Benefiber, which is soluble.Just tired of feeling overwhelmed by both the amount of things I *don't* know and the dizzying array of methods used by posters here. It's hard to know where to begin.


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

BaltezaarI know what you mean about the overwhealm! It was daunting to me at first. It helped me a lot to do/learn these things:1) Keep weighing my options according to what these things do:Stool softeners (Colase)Fiber supplements (Metamucil, Citrucel etc.)Osmotic laxatives (milk of magnesia)AntispasmodicsLubricants (Mineral oil,etc.)Suppositories (Glycerin)Stimulant laxatives (senna, aloe, cascara etc.)2) Distinguish between things that are safe on a daily basis (the first 2 things), things that are safe for a limited period of time (the last 3 things), and get familiar with what falls between. I will often check in with the doctor about those in between things as I need to.3) Be aware that there's a lot of snake oil being sold out there. If I can't find a clear direct description of how and why something is supposed to work, and I can't find valid info about it on sites like PubMed, Medline, or other reputable sources, then I'm suspicious.4) Know that while there are some general things that work for most of us, we're all different in terms of specifically what works for each us. 5) Anything that works could just stop working at any time. It helps me to be ready with another alternative as soon as I notice that's happening. If I catch it like that, I can actually stop a flare up from happening. There's no guarantee that something new will work, but it's not a shot in the dark anymore. That's where this site has been invaluable. I do have more control than I used to.I didn't think there was much I could do before, now I know there are many options and combinations of things to try the next time I'm in trouble. I'm also much more comfortable now on a daily basis, with fewer flare ups than before I found this site. This is a very valuable resource. Just keep coming back! I hope this was helpful to you...


----------



## baltezaar (Apr 21, 2003)

Isis, that post was INCREDIBLY helpful. Thanks for presenting the information in an organized, logical way.While I have read a lot of helpful ideas here (NEVER would have imagined that flax seed would be good for C!), most of the posters seem to write as if everyone already knows what stuff is, what it does and where to get it.I'm also dealing with mild C, though it seems to have switched on me lately. Used to be better and regular about going at work, and not so much at home, now home is more "productive" than work. Makes the working day a lot more uncomfortable.


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

Baltezaar,When someone posts about something you wish you knew more about, use the search feature above, There's a wealth of info here.Two things I left off my list under 1):SSRI's Zelnorm


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

"Fiber and bulking agents are commonly prescribed for IBS. However, clinical trials support only limited benefit for constipation and not other symptoms, although many clinicians prescribe these regardless of the bowel pattern [1 and 2]. Meta-analyses have concluded that there is insufficient evidence to support a benefit over placebo [11 and 12]. They are, however, safe and can be prescribed as a placebo (remembering that the placebo response is substantial and that prescription of a placebo is ethical if the patient is informed). Bloating, gas, and pain may be aggravated by bulking agents; therefore, they should be introduced initially in small doses and increased slowly. They may be least useful in patients in whom pain and bloating are the most bothersome symptoms.Other laxatives are of uncertain benefit in constipation predominant IBS [12]. Osmotic laxatives and nonabsorbable carbohydrates often, in practice, aggravate other IBS symptoms, especially bloating. PEG(Miralax) is useful in resistant constipation and, as it is not hydrolyzed by colonic bacteria, may be more effective and cause less bloating [24]. Unfortunately, there are no controlled trials in IBS. Stimulant laxatives can cause cramping and do not seem to relieve the IBS symptom complex even if constipation improves. However, no trials in IBS have been conducted. The association of currently available stimulant laxatives with either neoplastic change or enteric nerve damage in humans is not well established, and safety concerns with longer term use in terms of a cathartic colon have very likely been exaggerated [25]." from Pharmocology for IBS


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

For me Insoluable fiber most often seems to be my trigger I am of the opinion of the 80 soluable 20 insoluable making sure to eat soluable first. Just have to find what works best for you. It will depend alot on if you are Prodomently C or D


----------



## ira (Jun 26, 2003)

Hi:I'm a bit confused now as to where Psyllium fits into this soluble vs insoluble dichotomy.From that link given earlier, it would seem to be a soluble type fiber.But when i look at the container, it says:"Psyllium Hydrophylic Muciloid: 3.4Gm Bulk Forming Laxative"I thought that the soluble fibers were stool softening, rather than bulk forming....Or did I misunderstand this?-Ira


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

i can't do any of those bulk forming fiber supps and i hate measuring out what i eat in the 80/20 % thing. i figure that 99% of the planet's population doesn't worry about this stuff and it's because we eat such a refined diet in north america that we have to seek out solutions in hay and straw (which is what pysllium and flax seeds taste like to me.....) - in order to bulk up and soften my stool i use food and magnesium supps. i've said this before but i'm going to post it yet again: try eating a plate of cooked fresh spinach smothered in olive oil topped with half a dozen canned and rinsed artichoke hearts with perhaps a little brown rice or millet on the side followed by a dish of stewed prunes and see if you don't go to the bathroom first thing in the morning! this is a non exhaustive list of foods i use as fiber instead of fiber supps: cooked apples and pears, mangos and pineapple, oranges and grapefruits (the fruit, not the juice,) well cooked broccoli, cooked carrots, cooked greens of all types, cooked onions and garlic, cooked celery, potatoes of all types WITH SKINS ON (hence, organic only), brown rice, white rice, rice crackers and rice pastas, white beans and pinto beans, polenta (corn meal,) and most importantly: those artichoke hearts! - if one sticks to a diet of frozen microwaved foods, those hideous weight watcher type low calorie frozen meals, processed junk, it is no wonder one is C-ed up. so yu get a little gas from eating beans and rice, yu might be farty but you sure as heck will be pooping.......g-


----------



## believer (Jun 15, 2003)

ghitta- thanks for the info in your post. i haven't had much success with fiber supplements either. in reading through some of your previous posts, i realized i have become a little lax on the amount of fiber i'm consuming from "real food." i have been trying to incorporate some of your ideas and it has made a difference. thanks for sharing your insight.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

believer, you are more than welcome. i post stuff that works for me and if it can help others, that's great. g-


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Ghitta-Great Post! I personally avoid all PRODUCTSthat boast to help constipation. I sincerely believe that foods are the BEST medicine. I believe basically that the S.A.D. (Standard American Diet)= Digestive Problems. I was taught (later in life) to always shop on the outshirts of the Market..produce sections First. Thanks Again!!!


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Check out Heather Van Vorus' diet with a good explanation of soluble/insoluble fibre.www.firstyearibs.com/day3learn.html


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

last night i had 6 artichoke hearts, 5 prunes (stewed), among other things, and today I went wonderfully well! yippe yeah, ghitta, thnaks!


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

ain't nothin' like dem artichoke hearts, i swear! glad to hear it worked for ya cordelia. here's another recipe tip: sautee onions and garlic in olive oil in a pot, add chopped tomates WITH SKINS ON and seeds, throw in a handful of spinach, fresh or frozen, throw in a dozen artichoke hearts cut in half or quarters, throw in a can of cannelli beans, cover with organic chicken broth or just plain water, bring to a boil, then simmer for an hour et voila! easy healthy fiber soup. eat for dinner with bread of your choice or rice crackers and soy cheese slices. g-


----------



## julesishere (Jun 20, 2003)

Below is a detailed description of the two different types of fiber and how they affect people with IBS. It's from the book "Eating for IBS" by Heather VanVorous. After being on the diet for two weeks...I can't tell you HOW MUCH BETTER I'M FEELING! I still have my bad days, obviously, I'm feeling at least 50 percent better after trying this.I strongly urge you to check her Web site out. Most of the information that you need for the diet is posted free on her Web site, but I bought the book so that I could get all the recipes. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~What's All This About Fiber for IBS?One of the most troublesome pieces of advice routinely given to people with IBS is the dictate, "Eat more fiber!" It prompts the question - what kind of fiber?Most people are never even told that there are actually two types of fiber. The term "fiber" in general refers to a wide variety of substances found in plants. Some of these substances can be dissolved in water ("soluble fiber"), and others do not dissolve ("insoluble fiber"). Insoluble fiber is "rough"; it passes intact through the intestinal tract, increasing the frequency, water content, and looseness of bowel movements. Insoluble fiber, and particularly wheat bran, decreases the transit time of fecal matter in the G.I. tract. Although this has the crucial benefit of reducing the colon's exposure to carcinogens, thus inhibiting colon cancer development, it can also trigger painful attacks in IBS sufferers, with severe cramping that can result in diarrhea or constipation.Soluble fiber, in contrast, is "smooth", and soothing to the digestive tract. It absorbs excess water in the colon, forming a gel that pushes through impacted fecal matter, and it stabilizes and regulates intestinal contractions. In this manner it helps prevent the painful IBS spasms, and relieve both the diarrhea and constipation, of IBS. How can the same IBS diet work for both diarrhea AND constipation?! The IBS diet is based on soluble fiber foods, and soluble fiber is magic. Why? Because unlike any other food category (fats, insoluble fiber, protein, etc.), it soothes and regulates the digestive tract, stabilizes the intestinal contractions resulting from the gastrocolic reflex triggered by eating, and normalizes bowel function from either extreme. That’s right – soluble fiber prevents and relieves both diarrhea and constipation. Nothing else in the world will do this for you. How is this possible? The "soluble" in soluble fiber means that it dissolves in water (though it is not digested). This allows it to absorb excess liquid in the colon, preventing diarrhea by forming a thick gel and adding a great deal of bulk as it passes intact through the gut. This gel (as opposed to a watery liquid) also keeps the GI muscles stretched gently around a full colon, giving those muscles something to easily "grip" during peristaltic contractions, thus preventing the rapid transit time and explosive bowel movements of diarrhea as well. By the same token, the full gel-filled colon (as opposed to a colon tightly clenched around dry, hard, impacted stools) provides the same "grip" during the muscle waves of constipation sufferers, allowing for an easier and faster transit time, and the passage of the thick wet gel also effectively relieves constipation by softening and pushing through impacted fecal matter. If you can mentally picture your colon as a tube that is squeezing through matter via regular waves of contractions, it’s easy to see how a colon filled with soluble fiber gel is beneficial for both sides of the IBS coin.As a glorious bonus here, normalizing the contractions of the colon (from too fast or too slow speeds) prevents the violent and irregular IBS spasms that result in the lower abdominal cramping pain that cripples so many IBS patients. This single action alone is the reason I don’t eat anything on an empty stomach but soluble fiber. Ever. The only foods I want to trigger my gastrocolic reflex are soluble fiber, as that’s the only way I can keep those contractions (and thus my life) normal. I routinely snack on small quantities of soluble fiber foods all day long, every single day. If I don’t have a chance to eat or I’m not that hungry, I’ll take some Fibercon tablets or a glass of Metamucil or Citracel (these are all soluble fiber supplements – NOT laxatives). My goal is continual stability, and a steady ingestion of soluble fiber insures this. In the short run this strategy allows me to prevent IBS problems from snack to snack and meal to meal, but in the end it adds up to long-term stability from day to day, week to week, and even month to month. I’ve never found a better method for completely preventing IBS symptoms than basing my diet on soluble fiber foods.You can keep your IBS stabilized each and every day by basing all meals and snacks on soluble fiber foods.


----------



## julesishere (Jun 20, 2003)

Oops, I forgot to tell you where I got the info on my last post. It's an except from the book and Web site called "Eating for IBS" (www.eatingforibs.com) by Heather VanVorous.


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Is Metamucil insoluable? Which is better, Citrucel or Metamucil?


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

I've read that metamucil's soluble.


----------



## julesishere (Jun 20, 2003)

This explanation from the Eating for IBS site may help:How should I take a soluble fiber supplement? What kind? Where do I find them?Soluble fiber supplements (such as Equalactin, Citrucel, Fibercon, Benefiber, Fybogel, Normacol, Regulan, Metamucil) are marketed as over-the-counter laxative and anti-diarrheal products, so they are bound by the FDA prescribing guidelines for those products. This means that the supplements must have the dosage limitations on their packaging that apply to OTC anti-diarrheal and laxative drugs, even though they are not drugs but fiber supplements. The FDA packaging guidelines for this category do not discriminate between the drugs and the fibers. This explains why the dosages for these products that your doctor recommends for IBS may conflict with the package information.The dosage information for IBS that I have been given by doctors and fiber supplement manufacturers, and that I believe works best for preventing IBS symptoms, is as follows: For the powders (Citrucel, Benefiber, non sugar-free Metamucil) start at 1 teaspoon twice a day and over the next week or two (or three or four) work up to 2 tablespoons twice a day. If you're using pills (Equalactin, Citrucel, Fibercon) start at 2 pills twice daily and work up to 2 pills four times daily. You can also mix and match the powders and pills (for example, take the powders at home but keep the pills on you at work or for taking before restaurant meals). If you're combining powder and pill supplements, I think it's definitely best to make sure that your total daily dosage is equal to what it should be for just the pills or fibers alone. You don't want to take the maximum dose for the pills and then take the maximum dose for the powders on top of this. If you do not see a measurable improvement in your symptoms within one week of using the maximum dosage of a soluble fiber supplement, this could certainly point to a problem other than IBS, and you should see your doctor again. If you have any questions or concerns about the dose and frequency of taking soluble fiber supplements, check with your own physician. For all fiber supplements, make sure you have a large glass of water with each dose, and drink fresh water frequently throughout the day as well. Soluble fiber needs water to work - this is essential. I believe you can take soluble fiber supplements every day for the rest of your life, and this should really help your IBS. If you're at all prone to bloating or gas avoid Metamucil and Fybogel (psyllium) and try Equalactin, Citrucel, Fibercon, or Benefiber instead. Outside the USA, look for Benefiber (avoid Normacol, which contains a laxative), or order one of the non-psyllium supplements online at hardtofindbrands.com (Equalactin) or medichest.com (all other varieties). Also, be aware that the sugar-free versions of the supplements can contain artificial sweeteners, which can trigger IBS attacks. In addition, citric acid is often added to orange-flavored supplements, and this can cause acid reflux in some people. If these are concerns for you, choose a sugar-sweetened or unsweetened, unflavored variety of supplement. Aside from the concerns about psyllium, there doesn't seem to be one type of soluble fiber supplement that is more or less likely to be well-tolerated by people in general. There is a great deal of individual variation here in how someone responds to any particular supplement. So if you have gas or bloating from starting a supplement that doesn't disappear after a week or so, don't be discouraged, just try a different brand and perhaps a different formulation (the pills instead of powder, or vice versa). It may take several different tries to find the supplement that works best for you, but the results can be well worth the effort. The USDA recommended minimum fiber intake for adults is 25 to 35 grams daily, and soluble fiber should account for one third of this amount. Some scientists actually recommend up to 60 grams of fiber a day, so the USDA recommendations are not maximum dosage limitations. The typical American eats only a meager 10-15 grams of fiber daily. For comparison, the average fiber intake in China is 33 grams of fiber a day, and it ranges as high as 77 grams per day in some regions.Dosages and fiber content for common soluble fiber supplements: Benefiber provides 3 grams of soluble fiber per tablespoon dose. One tablespoon of Metamucil smooth texture orange and original texture orange (these are not the sugar-free varieties) contains 2 grams of soluble fiber and 1 gram of insoluble fiber. Two Metamucil wafers provide 2 grams soluble fiber and 1 gram insoluble fiber. Two Fibercon tablets contain 1 gram soluble fiber.Two Equalactin tablets contain 1 gram soluble fiber.One tablespoon of Citrucel provides 2 grams of soluble fiber. Two Citrucel caplets provide 1 gram of soluble fiber.


----------

